# Metro Chicago



## len (Mar 5, 2009)

Trying to put a few numbers together for a small show at the Metro in Chicago but I haven't heard back from the staff there yet and the client wants answers today. Anyone know if:

there is an elevator from street to stage?

Do I have to use their labor and how much?

What is the house rig like?


----------

